# كورس جديد للمهندس احمد الشافعى (متقدم)



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (6 نوفمبر 2012)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم....
ان شاء الله سيبدا المهندس أحمد الشافعى فى شرح كورس متقدم عن ادارة المشروعات باستخدام برنامج البريمافيرا ... 
وتقدمه أكاديمية ملتقى الدراين ..
والمواعيد موضحة بالاعلان ...







هذا ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...
وربنا يعين المهندس أحمد ويعيننا جميعا ...*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (6 نوفمبر 2012)

وهذا رابط للتسجيل الكورس ان شاء الله ...

Primavera p6 Advanced Course
رابط التسجيل فى الكورس
http://www.aldarayn.com/lms/course/view.php?id=95

ومزيد من التفاصيل للكورس نقلا عند منتدى اكاديمية الاكاديمية ..

Course Outline
***********
Resources 

o Describe resources 

o Describe roles 

o Views the roles dictionary

o View the resource dictionary 

o Identify the differences between labors, non-labor and material resources 

o Resource Settings - Administrative, Project Level, User Level

o Utilizing and Assigning

o Adjust Budgeted Units/Time for a resource 

o Assign expenses to activities

o Lump sum Resource

o Resource Lag

o Using Recourse Curves

o Bucket Planning & Editing Future Buckets

o Display the Resource Usage Profile 

o Display the Resource Usage Spreadsheet

o Stacked Histogram

o Analyze resource availability 

Baselining the Project Plan 

o Create a baseline plan 

o Display baseline bars on the Gantt chart 

o Modify the bars on the Gantt chart 

Project Execution Updates

o Describe several methods for updating the project schedule 

o Manual Update & Apply Actuals & Update Progress

o Use Progress Spotlight 

o Status activities 

o Reflection Projects

o Reschedule the project 

Project Monitoring & Controlling

o Calculating Planned Value Cost

o Calculating Actual Cost

o Calculating Earned Value Cost

o Earned Value Management Tool

o % Complete Types

o Calculating Estimate to Complete ETC

o Activity Usage Spreadsheet

o Activity Usage Profile

o Viewing Schedule Performance

o Measuring Performance Percent Complete

o Addressing Variances

Recovering Schedule

o Recovery Plan

o Catch Up Plan

o Fast-tracking & Crashing

o EOT

o Update Baseline 

Analyzing Financial

o Financial Periods

o Store Performance Period


ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ....​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (15 نوفمبر 2012)

*اليوم اول محاضرة من الكورس ان شاء الله
الساعة 9 بتوقيت القاهرة 10 السعودية
رابط المحاضرة ...
http://bit.ly/PU4G7B
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*رابط اول محاضرة ....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x45ZdBgC06g&list=PLb7yniFBnvZIc5n1Us6zqA4ze6d54HPuI&index=1&feature=plpp_video

ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ...
*


----------



## ahmed ehab (19 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hassan.algabry (20 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (22 نوفمبر 2012)

المحاضرة الثانية اليوم... 

*Primavera p6 Advanced Lec 02 Aldarayn Academy -* -


----------



## nofal (23 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## ahmed ehab (24 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير ,, بس يا ريت تنزلوا لينك المحاضرة على اليوتيوب زى المحاضرة الاولى 
و شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (24 نوفمبر 2012)

رابط المحاضرة الثانية ..
Primavera P6 Advanced|Aldarayn Academy| lecture 2 - YouTube


----------



## aelmostafa (25 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله عنا خير وفى انتظار باقى المحاضرات جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد السواكنى (26 نوفمبر 2012)

الف مليون شكر


----------



## mostafa sharf (27 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا"جعله الله في ميزان حسانتك


----------



## ahmed ehab (28 نوفمبر 2012)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> رابط المحاضرة الثانية ..
> Primavera P6 Advanced|Aldarayn Academy| lecture 2 - YouTube



الف شكر يا هندسة


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*رابط المحاضرة رقم 3:-  

9 بتوقيت القاهرة - 10 السعودية- 11 الامارات

http://bit.ly/SdDtvt ...

ووفق الله الجميع لكل خير ..
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (1 ديسمبر 2012)

رابط المحاضرة الثالثة : Primavera P6 Advanced|Aldarayn Academy| lecture 3 - YouTube


----------



## علي مصراتة (5 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## علي اِبراهيم (5 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا
شكراً شكرا
شكراً شكراً شكر
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً​

​​​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (6 ديسمبر 2012)

رابط المحاضرة الرابعة اليوم :-

Primavera p6 Advanced Lec 04 Aldarayn Academy -


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 ديسمبر 2012)

رابط المحاضرة الرابعة :-

Primavera P6 Advanced|Aldarayn Academy| lecture 4 - YouTube


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (13 ديسمبر 2012)

رابط المحاضرة الخامسة اليوم ...
التاسعة بتوقيت القاهرة ...
Primavera p6 Advanced Lec 05 Aldarayn Academy -


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 ديسمبر 2012)

رابط المحاضرة الخامسة ...
Primavera P6 Advanced|Aldarayn Academy| lecture 5 - YouTube


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (20 ديسمبر 2012)

*رابط للمحاضرة السادسة اليوم..
التاسعة بتوقيت القاهرة ...

http://bit.ly/SSv0RY

*


----------



## safa aldin (21 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## وليد مصطفى محمد (22 ديسمبر 2012)

*جزاك الله خير*

شكرا على المجهود الرائع و المبذول و الامانه العلميه فى تبليغ العلم


----------

